# Hey anybody here From San Francisco or the Bay Area



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone in the Bay area already got Monthly or weekly get together. I'm a Newbie so i really don't know whats going on. But hopefully I can learn more here and meet some pretty Unique people.

Martin


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

NoLimits7FIE said:


> I was wondering if anyone in the Bay area already got Monthly or weekly get together. I'm a Newbie so i really don't know whats going on. But hopefully I can learn more here and meet some pretty Unique people.
> 
> Martin


Martin, PM me your email address and I will add you to the Bay Bimmerz email/evite list.
We are caravaning down to Bimmerfest in a few days if your interested.
See the "The Official West Coast from the North" thread for all details.


----------



## geduardo (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm from the Bay Area and if you're interested in meeting AWESOME people you should come out to the Baybimmerz drives and get togethers. You won't regret it...join the list!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NoLimits7FIE (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey how do you Join the list? i'm all confused. Member i'm the Newbie here. LOL


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

NoLimits7FIE said:


> Hey how do you Join the list? i'm all confused. Member i'm the Newbie here. LOL


Like I said, "send me your email address" and I'll get you hooked up!
Hell, there's a guy coming from SF to hook up with us in Pleasanton for the drive to Gilroy, then SB, you two could join up and cruise over together.

C'mon, I'm waiting. :thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Is this an e46 group, or are all models welcomed?  I drive an e36 M3 and would like to meet some of you some time. I'm also in the Pleasanton area. :thumbup:


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Cal said:


> Is this an e46 group, or are all models welcomed?  I drive an e36 M3 and would like to meet some of you some time. I'm also in the Pleasanton area. :thumbup:


Nope, that's the best part of Bay Bimmerz, "ALL" BMW's are welcome. :thumbup: 
But I must say, there's quite a few E36 M3's! :yikes: 
And you can see what I drive!


----------



## christy98M3 (Mar 29, 2004)

Keith said:


> Martin, PM me your email address and I will add you to the Bay Bimmerz email/evite list.
> We are caravaning down to Bimmerfest in a few days if your interested.
> See the "The Official West Coast from the North" thread for all details.


Could you add me to the list? My email address is [email protected].
Thanks


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

There are usually plenty of events going on in the bay area. You just have to monitor a few different boards for event information. E46Fanatics regularly has meets for the younger crowd. Same with BimmerForums and M3Forum. BayBimmerz holds events primarily in the summer, like caravan to ALMS and scenic bay area backroad drives.

Not sure I've ever been to a bimmerfest.com meet other than THE BIMMERFEST in Santa Barbara.

Your best bet for competitive driving events is to join BMWCCA - Golden Gate Chapter. They hold autocross, car control clinics, and high performance driving schools all year round. In fact, there's an autocross at Marina this Saturday and a car control clinic in May. Both are good places to learn to push your car to the limits and to meet other BMW enthusiasts. PM me if you need further information.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

ucbsupafly said:


> BayBimmerz holds events primarily in the summer, like caravan to ALMS and scenic bay area backroad drives.
> 
> True, in addition we "welcome" "all" models of BMW's.
> We also enjoy wine tasting tours, Powerfest and Dyno days, tech sessions and this year we will be doing Infinion and Thunderhill track days with a couple of our members that are instructors.
> ...


----------



## christy98M3 (Mar 29, 2004)

Keith said:


> Soooo, Christy, you are now added to our humble crew. :thumbup:
> 
> Keith (Bay Bimmerz)


Thank You


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

ditto.


----------



## Blondsarehot650 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Keith you want to hook me up and add me in please.. Im also new here too!

:thumbup:

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Blondsarehot650 said:


> Hey Keith you want to hook me up and add me in please.. Im also new here too!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Email: [email protected]


 :thumbup: You've been added!


----------



## Jwright (Apr 23, 2004)

Keith- Would you mind adding me as well?

e-mail: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Jwright said:


> Keith- Would you mind adding me as well?
> 
> e-mail: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


You are added and here's the flyer for now, if you haven't seen it.

Keith (Bay Bimmerz)

Bay Bimmerz Caravan times and meeting spots!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bay Bimmerz Bimmerfest Caravan!
From: Bay Bimmerz 
Location: Santa Barbara, CA
When: Saturday, May 1

Join the Bay Bimmerz caravan to Bimmerfest '04 in Santa Barbara.

This year it will be held at the Earl Warren Showground's just down the street from Cutter BMW, the "former" Bimmerfest site. This year the event is exceeding prior Bimmerfest numbers, do to the numbers that are coming in from current pre-registration. If you haven't registered, please do so ASAP!

For the complete details and to register for Bimmerfest please see the official web site http://www.bimmerfest.com/index.php

Bimmerfest is the largest Bimmer event in California and features everything from 2002's all the way up the new 745il. There will be a lot of companies there to show off the latest and greatest toys for your car.

Keith will be heading up the East Bay Caravan to Gilroy, you can RSVP Keith at [email protected] to let him know which location you will meet up at and if you have any questions.
Please RSVP your forum name used, your "real name", year, color and model of car

"East Bay Meeting Spot"

Meeting at Nordstrom's Friday April 30th @ Stoneridge Mall at 6:00am 
Depart Nordstrom's at 6:30am SHARP!

Nordstrom's-1600 Stoneridge Mall Rd.-Pleasanton 94588

Everyone else arrive in Gilroy approximately at 7:30am 
In and Out Burger 
641 Leavesley Rd. 
Gilroy, CA 95020

Depart Gilroy at 8:30am SHARP and head out for 
Santa Barbara.

Quite a few of us have booked rooms at The Ramada Limited : www.santabarbararamada.com/hotelhome/

Ramada Limited Santa Barbara
4770 Calle Real
Santa Barbara, CA 93110 
Phone: (805) 964-3511

Earl Warren Showground's www.earlwarren.com/index.html
3400 Calle Real
Santa Barbara, CA 93130-3006
(805) 687-0766

Everyone please bring your 2 way radios and your V1s!!

So hurry up, schedule days off work and get your hotel reservations!

Thank you,

Bay Bimmerz Crew

IF, someone would like to organize a later caravan from the Bay Area, please do so and Jay can help get the emails out to Bay Bimmers members, our Evite account is to big, so they shut us down.

Jay can email members through email.You can reach Jay at [email protected]


----------

